# Mesh .... weird stuff this



## Stranger (31/3/20)

So I eagerly open my my new RDTA. I like my Recurve on the Crea squonk, but only as a session tool. This new one is apparently an oldie but a goodie so I am hoping for a similar RDA type experiance

What has attracted me to the Vapefly mesh plus RDTA is the build deck. Looks easy to build on and can take mesh, single coil or dual coil. It has the built in 2ml tank and you can drip on it. Sounds pretty versatile.

So I dive right in. First thing I do is put in a strip of the supplied mesh. Kanthal. It measures .3 ohms. It looks wrong though it is too high up in the chamber and could short out if it touched the walls. So a bit of trimming length and width, a few more measurements and I am happy with .15. Does not look too high but still takes a big wad of cotton to fill that space.
A couple of reviewers said that it was missing something. I get that. From the first drag it is very airy so the airflow gets closed down... and down... and down until it is a very tight draw. Lots of vapour as I go up and down the VW to find the sweet spot. The flavour varies across the wattages.

This thing is too smooth, no spitting or crackling. It has flavour, but not like the Recurve. It is almost like it has taken the juice and smoothed it out. Like having your underpants ironed.

It's weird, I have ran a couple of tanks through it and it works perfectly. No leaking,very clean. Wicking is very good it is saturated all the time ......... but there is not hit to it. I used the same juice in my Nano Wasp on a .3 clapton. Great flavour, get the hit, plenty of vapour production. I switch back to the Vapefly .... and... the flavour is still there, the vapour production is still there but it is weird. Like some one ironed your underpants .... on steam setting ... and then you put them straight on. They feel familiar, warm and comfortable ....... just a little damp.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (31/3/20)

That's the thing with mesh. Very different type of vape to regular wire/coils. Was telling a friend the same thing a week ago when using my profile unity...the flavour and vaper is there...just feels too weak on my throat like theres no force or hit to it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/20)

Have you tried SS yet and if you have , how did you find it, thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

Ruwaid said:


> That's the thing with mesh. Very different type of vape to regular wire/coils. Was telling a friend the same thing a week ago when using my profile unity...the flavour and vaper is there...just feels too weak on my throat like theres no force or hit to it.


Absolutely, it's a different kind of vape, some love the vape mesh gives, some hate it and then there is some that start undecided but it grows on them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

Stranger said:


> Have you tried SS yet and if you have , how did you find it, thanks.


I know that wasn't directed to me but yes prefer SS Mesh, use it in Replay mode!


----------



## Stranger (31/3/20)

Thanks Tim

wth is replay mode ? TC ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

Stranger said:


> Thanks Tim
> 
> wth is replay mode ? TC ?


Sort of, only on the colour DNA devices 75C and 250C, it's TC simplified but based on flavour rather than actual temperature although that's part of it's calculations so a TC material has to be part of the coils make up. It's all very clever stuff but the chip does all the complicated stuff making it a simple user friendly feature to use!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

With mesh that longer your drag. The more intense it gets.
Almost like the when a normal coil is flooded you get everything,but the hit.
Try to find the highest wattage setting that's safe to vape on your setup with mesh installed.
It might improve the throat hit factor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

Timwis said:


> I know that wasn't directed to me but yes prefer SS Mesh, use it in Replay mode!


I would say Ni80 gives the best flavour with standard wire coils, but the cleaner crisp flavour characteristic of SS is much more suited to mesh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

Timwis said:


> I would say Ni80 gives the best flavour with standard wire coils, but the cleaner crisp flavour characteristic of SS is much more suited to mesh!


Kanthal which i am not knocking at all is like the can't go wrong safe bet with everything!


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> With mesh that longer your drag. The more intense it gets.
> Almost like the when a normal coil is flooded you get everything,but the hit.
> Try to find the highest wattage setting that's safe to vape on your setup with mesh installed.
> It might improve the throat hit factor.


Yeah once you have it tuned in worth the patience but with how quickly and hot mesh heats up need to be prepared while experimenting with higher wattage for a very nasty dry hit, a bit of living on the edge is required until got it tied down. Mind some prefer the less intense smooth cooler vape, each to their own. What i like about mesh is although it heats extremely quickly and very hot it cools in an instant so vaporises the e-liquid on the surface of the cotton without heating the rest much which along with all that surface area gives great flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

I went ni80 Vandy Vape for MTL.
My preferred wire is SS normal coils.
I ran out yesterday and also don't have any more experimental mesh coils left so more experiments with VV MTL to come soon.

You'll never know unless you live to tell the tale!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> I went ni80 Vandy Vape for MTL.
> My preferred wire is SS normal coils.
> I ran out yesterday and also don't have any more experimental mesh coils left so more experiments with VV MTL to come soon.
> 
> You'll never know unless you live to tell the tale!


I use mainly SS coils to give me the Replay option which i love using, the Zeus X Mesh which i am testing comes with kanthal and Ni80 Mesh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/20)

Stranger said:


> Like having your underpants ironed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

Paul33 said:


>


I go for the creases will naturally fall out with t-shirts method so my underpants would do a runner if an iron came into view!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/20)

Im currently using the new Zeus X Mesh Rta with the supplied mesh strips KA1 and N80 and so far the KA1 is smooth buts hits nicely. Flavor is intense

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

StompieZA said:


> Im currently using the new Zeus X Mesh Rta with the supplied mesh strips KA1 and N80 and so far the KA1 is smooth buts hits nicely. Flavor is intense


Vapes and wicks great, simple design compared to Kylin M and Profile Unity making them now look over complicated!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Vapes and wicks great, simple design compared to Kylin M and Profile Unity making them now look over complicated!



Yeah was super easy to wick and using the coil tool you get a perfectly rounded coil. This is my first mesh RTA and im enjoying it alot. Its very similar to the Zeus X and the bases work on each other. Loving this Mesh flavor, its excellent. No flooding but did have some dry hits on my first wick and had to trim the wick going into the wells a little but now its going great

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah was super easy to wick and using the coil tool you get a perfectly rounded coil. This is my first mesh RTA and im enjoying it alot. Its very similar to the Zeus X and the bases work on each other. Loving this Mesh flavor, its excellent. No flooding but did have some dry hits on my first wick and had to trim the wick going into the wells a little but now its going great


The Kylin M and Profile Unity need wicking in a certain way which some people just don't get the hang of so mixed results for different people, the point being made that mesh in an RTA is not straight forward. Yet here we have Geekvape just using a well executed GTA style deck which as you found out as long as the flow is allowed to the cotton wick it wicks great, simple but effective.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/20)

Thanks guys, food for thought here. Yes you are right I went safe with the Kanthal to begin with. The kit came with 2 Kanthal mesh, 2 Ni 80 and one SS316.
I think though that now I have the time I am going to dig out my Ni80 Clapton wire and make myself a big fat 4 mm ID coil. Aim for .4 or .5 and see how that changes things. I like the tank, it looks good , is very clean, plenty of room to build, good drip tip (ooh yeah it came with a 510 adapter, must scratch for a 510 tip) and the deck is great to build on. More to come on this then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

Stranger said:


> Thanks guys, food for thought here. Yes you are right I went safe with the Kanthal to begin with. The kit came with 2 Kanthal mesh, 2 Ni 80 and one SS316.
> I think though that now I have the time I am going to dig out my Ni80 Clapton wire and make myself a big fat 4 mm ID coil. Aim for .4 or .5 and see how that changes things. I like the tank, it looks good , is very clean, plenty of room to build, good drip tip (ooh yeah it came with a 510 adapter, must scratch for a 510 tip) and the deck is great to build on. More to come on this then.


Vapefly are one of the best manufacturers of atty's from China!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Timwis said:


> I use mainly SS coils to give me the Replay option which i love using, the Zeus X Mesh which i am testing comes with kanthal and Ni80 Mesh!


The base should be the only thing that differ from the X. Like it was designed to be interchangeable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/20)

Stranger said:


> Thanks guys, food for thought here. Yes you are right I went safe with the Kanthal to begin with. The kit came with 2 Kanthal mesh, 2 Ni 80 and one SS316.
> I think though that now I have the time I am going to dig out my Ni80 Clapton wire and make myself a big fat 4 mm ID coil. Aim for .4 or .5 and see how that changes things. I like the tank, it looks good , is very clean, plenty of room to build, good drip tip (ooh yeah it came with a 510 adapter, must scratch for a 510 tip) and the deck is great to build on. More to come on this then.



Try the SS mesh. It might hit harder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/20)

Resistance said:


> The base should be the only thing that differ from the X. Like it was designed to be interchangeable.


Yeah apart from the deck the only differences are two minor ones which are the airflow control ring is slightly different aesthetically but the same function wise (same size slots) and the only real difference being the inner chamber. The inner chambers of both the Zeus X and Zeus X Mesh have the same dimensions so yes interchangeable but on the Zeus X we have 5 airflow holes in the top row both sides, 4 in the middle and 5 in the bottom. The Zeus X Mesh has an extra hole each row so 6 top, 5 middle and 6 bottom giving slightly better coverage!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (3/4/20)

Right, so after seeing some pics of awesome coils on this site, there is now way I am posting a pic of my sad looking Clapton. However, function is definitely over form in this instance. These underpants have come straight off the washing line.

The mesh has been stripped out. I wound a 4mm ID 24/32 Clapton with 6mm legs and mounted it on the deck. Also takes a good bit of cotton but sits much higher than the mesh without too much of that cotton touching the chimney. Swapped out the drip tip for a generic resin 810.

Now I see why they said oldie but goodie. Coil came out at .5 with 5 wraps and it is wicking well considering that it does use juice quickly. I am now getting that throat hit along with the flavour. Not as much vapour production and the ramp up time is much slower. The drip tip is narrower inside and I think that is helping to compress the vapour more than the supplied tip. I have managed to open the airflow a little more is it was almost closed with the mesh. It is delivering that very smooth airflow again, lots of flavour with no dry hits.

I get it, an RDA that does not need to be dripped on, but not a squonk. That little tank underneath does it's job. I rarely chain vape so dry hits should not be an issue and the cotton is showing no sign of burn. Now my simple cool banana mix is tasting really good. 70/30 vg/pg 3 mg nic 5% banana, 2% sour, 1% menthol and 1% Koolada. Runs nicely on my Pico dual and my Vapour storm Puma and lasts for hours with the lower amp draw.

I am quite fascinated with this thing and don't think that I have found it's true potential yet. Well it is day 8 and a long way to go yet, I am sure that I will have another build on this before we come out of lockdown.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (6/4/20)

Yeah, I just had to do it after reading the Zeus mesh thread.

Out came the coil and I sat staring at that SS136 mesh for a long time. I youtubed a bit and saw an old Merican dude .... in his shed .... with a Vapefly. Took him 15 mins to build his deck. He cut and trimmed to get his ohms at what he wanted, he wicked and rolled and stuffed his mesh coil and eventually got to vape the thing. I was impressed at how calm he was. No nerves at all. Then again, he was in his shed with not a shotgun wielding redneck wife to be seen anywhere. Maybe she was at grandma's house making gumbo.

I used the SS mesh, no cutting just putting it straight in there, measured out at .15. I did dry burn, there were hot spots every where but a bit of stroking and they seem to have cleared. Now the wicking. I did not have flat Japanese so I had to make do with my cotton dreams but the idea is the same. A piece threaded through the coil with the tails into the tank, a piece of the Kanthal mesh upright alongside the tail and then a piece of rolled cotton stuffed under the coil before it was fully tightened down.

Got to say that trick with the mesh on the tails works a treat, by the time I had the rolled cotton secured under the SS, the juice was already wicking up.

OK, time to try. The sticker on the coil packet said 50w to 80w. Too scary for me so went in at 25w and then 30w. No need to go any further, it is vaping really nicely. Juice is 80/20 VG/PG 3ml nic and my cool banana recipe with some added Tahini lime.

Once again this RDTA just produces a very smooth vapour, so smooth that it takes a tank or two to get used to it. Even my Blotto has some roughness to it. This tank .... nothing. It's like gloss versus contractors PVA. Fully open and it is like sucking on one of those lung capacity devices at the DR's. I am down to about a third open so very restricted but good volume and great flavour on a no more than 2-3 second draw.

One thing I did notice is that the same juice on my Recurve dual tastes ..... not dry but not oily either. On the Vapefly with this mesh coil it has a oily smoothness to the vapour, leaves a kind off custardy texture in your mouth. Not unpleasant but not like anything else I have experienced. My Arctic Dolphin Hector with my ADV mint is like chewing on peanut crackle compared to this. This is like Black forest gateau yogurt with no chewy bits.

Now you lot are bad people. I have never really had a dry hit, but man you can scare me shiftless with your stories of how bad they are. If they are anything like that time I lit up a B&H on the wrong end while my mates were taking the piss, then I do not want to go there. So I was very careful about chain vaping and making sure the little tank was filled up before it went dry. This RDTA does use juice but no more than my squonk and Recurve. 

Right you are then, time for a couple of days with this set up, we shall see where it goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ryan69 (20/5/21)

I just got my self a profile rdta enjoying the flavour and the smoothness of it but after about 3 days the cottons like it's been used for a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic (20/5/21)

I like your writing style.. gloss versus contractors PVA 

I had a mesh tank once.. I think you can only put pre-built mesh coils in it.. it was a Kestral by something or other.. dry hit no matter how thinly I wicked it.. I soon gave up.. perhaps it's time to give mesh another try


----------



## Stranger (20/5/21)

I have just about given up on mesh in RTA's .... but the pods that I said I would never buy are giving me a really good experience. I am talking about the Voopoo PNP tank and rebuild able coil. I am on week 2 with a "chill" mesh and really enjoying it.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

